# Postfix, Spamassassin, Procmail - Postfix rejecting mail



## Beech (Sep 28, 2017)

I just installed postfix on a new 11-stable server, along with spamassassin and procmail. I'm getting the error "Relay access denied". Can someone point me in the right direction?

Here is the main.cf - https://pastebin.com/EJ5ZMLkW


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2017)

How did you install Postfix? The configuration refers to /usr/libexec/postfix and /usr/lib/postfix which are incorrect for FreeBSD (All ports/package use /usr/local/ as a base).


----------

